# Need Easton Help 2008 EA90SL



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am hoping the Easton rep that participates here can help out here. 

I have a set of 2008 EA90SLs that are about 14 months old. Last week I popped a rear, non-drive side spoke. I took the wheel into the LBS Easton Dealer and they said that Easton told them spokes would not be available until October. Come on now, that seems rediculous.

If there is any way to expedite a spoke, it would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

local dealer sounds like, for lack of a better term kind of a prick. i would try a locally reputable shop and contact easton directly

i had a problem with a pair of 70's, it took about a week to get the spokes to nyc at nominal cost, but i have the 90's too, let us know what happens, i wouldnt want to learn that lesson the hard way

thanks and good luck


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The shop guy is very nice. Maybe he did not talk to the right person. I will contact Easton direct.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Update: I went to another, more seasoned, bike shop and they will have a spoke in for me tomorrow. The minimum order was 5 spokes, but at $2/ea, all is good.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

........wtf?


----------

